# DOCK DOGS people..Help...



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Have you ever dock jumped?? It is a very foreign thing for a dog especially if they have played at a lake. If they play at a lake and do not hesitate to jump off things, you are a step ahead. A competition pool is 4' deep, 35+ feet long about 20' wide. The dock is 2' higher than than the water, that is a BIG jump for a first timer, into clear water that dogs don't necessarily see. 

Ok not talking you out, just want you to think from your dogs perspective. Most events have set aside "X" number for walk ins. If you have never gone, don't necessarily enter OR just enter one wave. You don't want to waste money if your dog is not going to jump. However you get practice time, if your dog does jump and has a great time, you can enter more waves once you are there. 

You only want to enter the 'waves' not the games. Those are for dogs who have 'skills'. Watch and see what they do, but big air waves is where they jump off the dock for distance. EV is fun to watch but I think extremely dangerous for dogs especially when the height gets up there. I don't think 4' of water is enough for a vertical entry, and I have seen dogs go in on their back because the bumper is too close to the dock for proper grabs. Just my opinion, but my father was a physicist, and I think one needs to be involved to make the game safer. Jump divisions are based on the dogs jump distance. You get two jumps per wave, the longest of the two jumps is your score for that wave. There are at least 5 or 6 distance divisions starting with novice (0-9'11") ending with dogs who jump over 23.5' (I think) I don't know the highest divisions my dogs are not there yet so I don't pay attention just enjoy watching.

I would go enter at least one wave, practice and see how it goes. The people usually are very friendly, and if you tell someone you are a newbie, they usually will help you. I think in Dock Dog competitions you will see 'official' people with DD shirts on. Tell one of them. Then they help you use the ramp first and assist you with getting your dog in the pool. I saw one at the event I was at, get in the pool and help the dog. If your dog takes to it fabulously, you can enter more waves. 

It is a fun game and the dogs usually really enjoy it. I know mine do. You will also see some folks take it WAY too seriously. I just smile and let them think what they want. No flexie leashes, no pinch collars on the dock, no tags on collars they wear into the pool. Only one person on the dock. Take a toy (I use bumpers) that I know my dogs love and make sure it floats, and for your first time trying it off the dock keep the toy close to the dock, 10-15 feet away make it an obtainable goal. You also do not want to run the full dock your first try, start at half way or closer the first jump. That builds the dogs confidence.

Does that help? Ask me specific questions and I will try to answer. I have not been to too many DD competitions lately but really the only difference is the rules. I will help in any way I can.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

We just went today! Our second time - lots of fun!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My dog competed for the first time this year in Dock Dogs in both Big Air and Speed Retrieve. I would suggest trying Speed Retriever also - mine loves it.
He got his National Junior Big Air Title during one competition in Oshkosh and got our local club's Junior Big Air Title. Normally there are at most 2 Speed Retriever "waves" per competition with 3 divisions. 

Feel free to contact me if you have questions, since we were active this summer with Dock Dogs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tracer is known for what is quite possible the shortest Golden Retriever 'jump' - 4" (yes inches...) ;-)
As Ive said before, leave you pride in the car, put your sense of humor in your pocket...go and have fun! 
The DD folks are helpful and encouraging. 
Wear lace shoes with good traction...plan to get very wet - a white t-shirt perhaps not the best choice ;-) ...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tons of fun! Like Mary said the DD folks are great. The clear water does throw a lot of dogs for a loop. Relax and have fun.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had never heard of dock dogs so I looked it up. Looks like lots of fun. I would love to go to a competition just to watch.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We had dock dogs at our pet expo for 2yrs in a row. They are great group of people there is open time where you can sign up and do a practice run or two with your dogs. I did it one yr with DaVinci he jumped but was scared when his feet didnt toucj the bottom one of the guys went in and helped him.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We traveled to MN for the Pet Expo many years ago. It was 40 below when we were there. We took Belle and Max. Max jumped well, Belle did jump probably one of her last events she ever jumped at. 

However we had a great time, and met a lot of really nice people.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

On the Dock dogs website I saw that they were going to be in Georgia at the end of the month. This would be a pretty good drive for us but would love, love, love to go watch this. Hmmm, road trip?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I just entered Dooley in the Big Wave on Thursday, two waves. We'll see how he does and if he likes it, we'll enter on Saturday as well. This should be interesting.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

ahhh, as soon as dexter is of age we're doing dock dogs. so lucky to live on the river, we can train whenever.

they love the water, just build your dog's confidence and it should be okay -- just have fun!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@LiberyMe

At Oshkosh this year there was a Golden that jumped 2 inches and then 4 inches. I believe that dog's longest jump of the weekend was only 2 ft.

@DNL2448

Good Luck on Thursday. You will get hooked on Dock Diving. Take advantage of the practice jumps. My advice is to let him go down the ramp for the first time and then let him jump off the dock. It worked for my guy the first time. It helps acclimate to the pool If there is a speed retrieve wave enter it because the dogs normally love it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> As Ive said before, leave you pride in the car, put your sense of humor in your pocket...go and have fun!
> ..


yep for sure! Do you guys remember Flip's first dock diving video? ROFL what a trip. We haven't done it since then, but there are some rumors of possibly building an area for dock diving right here in the town I live in! 

If you missed our (just ever so slightly embarrasing) first attempts at dock diving, this is the link to the thread with the videos:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-games/76170-flips-first-two-ribbons.html


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Jodie, somehow I missed Flips video!!  Tracer shares the same dock-jumpin'-style! ;-)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just got back from practice and Dooley went in and jumped off the dock with just a little encouragement. However, he pauses at the end of the dock before he jumps so he is not getting the air he should be...I came home to let him rest up, and I'll take him back for his competition at 4:00 and again at 6:00.

I think Doo is going to be pictured in the newspaper! I'll share with all if he does. I hope to have someone there to take pictures this evening.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't wait to see the photos!! Hope you are having a great time with it, it's one of our very favorite things to do.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@DNL2448

I call it the Golden Pause. My guy did it consistently at our second event in Libertyville - he kept scanning the crowd of people before jumping. I find it happens when the folks watching are sitting in bleachers in front of the pool rather than on the side. The most amazing thing was: He jumped 12ft 6 inches from a complete standstill. I wish I could figure out how to post pictures because I can post the difference between a stand still jump and a running jump.

@Loisiana

Your video was fun to watch. I've seen many a golden and new dog look like that. You're not in the minority when it comes to newbie dogs.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley got a first and second place in the novice division! I think his biggest jump was 8'? not pretty but it was super fun! A friend took pictures, so as soon as I get them from her I'll post them.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

at least you got him to jump. now you're past the biggest obstacle. just continue to train and build his confidence and he'll be flying in no time.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations!! It's great that he had placements.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay Dooley!! It's such a blast, I'm glad you had the opportunity to go! Going again tomorrow, right?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yay Dooley!! It's such a blast, I'm glad you had the opportunity to go! Going again tomorrow, right?


I don't know, having a minor surgical procedure done, today, in preparation of the biggie later this month, not sure how I'll feel tomorrow, maybe. Now I just get to go until this evening without food or water....I am soooooo thirsty right now.....And it's only 7:30 AM :doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh that's too bad....I hate when you can't have food or water, then you REALLY want it, even though you probably wouldn't have otherwise...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Or.....My morning coffee....AARRGGG!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am with you on the coffee today. I Was getting in my car with my mug of it, hadn't even had a sip yet, when my keys went flying through the air and plopped right into the mug. I considered drinking it anyway, until I remembered how nasty my keys are. I really prefer to face my days with young teens with a cup of coffee in me.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is a quick (not great quality) video that the newspaper guy was taking during practice. Its at the bottome of the page under TBV Fair Dock Dogs. Look quick. Dooley is right after the Border Collie. 

Herald and News


----------

